# Josie 2015 foal! *foal has arrived!!*



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It has been forever since I've had any time (or internet) to update on Josie, but we are expecting a May 2015 foal! 

The sire: Bh Smart Quarter Horse
The mare: Smart Queen Lena Quarter Horse

Very excited to finally be getting my reining bred baby! Same color chances = buckskin, palomino, chestnut, bay. I would take anything if its a well conformed little filly! It'd be a keeper! If its a colt, it'll be up for sale! This will be Josie's last foal for a while, I want to enjoy my riding mare . 

The sire was sold to a non-pro reiner who is training him himself and let me tell you, he's already spinning and sliding that butt in the ground! Should have a show record in the next couple years! 

Josie, the mare, has earned about $400 and qualified for worlds in EXCA! We didn't go this year with my nursing program, but will return probably 2016 to compete in worlds! She's also earned a buckle and a director's chair being novice champion! We've also dabbled in sorting and won a pair of tickets to the Ft. Worth rodeo and won a costume contest for some feed money if that counts too!  

Being in the nursing program, I haven't had much of an opportunity to ride, so she's been enjoying life as a momma. I'm not going to ride and compete on her like I did this year until she's weaned her foal, although I'll probably go on a couple trail rides or something. 

Super excited for this baby and I can't wait for it to get here! "Due Date" is May 3rd! She's been late with every pregnancy so far so we will see, lol. 

The chestnut is the sire, buckskin is the dam!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to follow her next foaling thread


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgot to add a current pic of her. This was taken last week!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

We've been so busy, I haven't had time to sit around and obsess about a new baby! Well, we're getting closer and closer to May!!!! Josie is getting a baby belly!!! <3


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing! I really love your mare. Good luck


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Also subbing. how exciting!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys, this will be the last foal for a while, lol. I have too much fun riding! She's carrying super lowwwww and is not showing at all from the back. Her sides also don't stick out one side more than the other, or much at all, really! I'm hoping/praying that because her foal is in between the horns I'll have some good luck and have a filly this year! <3


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Day 288 (roughly) today! She's looking rather large! I'm getting more and more excited for this foal to come, I can barely stand it! She's been her sweet self to me, a devil to the other horses, lol. Begging for rubbing and treats while not allowing anyone else to have any! Her bag just barely looks puffy, not sure if its my imagination or if she's starting to build one!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Subbing!!! You have such a beautiful mare!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

subbing  Such a beauty! I LOVE buckskins!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So gorgeous. After months of looking at shaggy beasts here in the Northeast, I am so jealous of those glowing dapples on this beautiful girl.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Subbing! What a beautiful mare! I love following the foaling threads


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She's doing great  We are sitting here waiting on the farrier to trim her one last time before baby!


----------



## SonnyDaze (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing this baby!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

307 days in foal today! We've got definite mammary development! She's doing wonderfully! I just can't wait to see her new baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

314 days in foal today! She got to try on my new CA bridle we'll be riding in this fall over the weekend! Bag is getting larger, but she's not showing as much. She's doing great so far! I've got her turned out most of the time. She seems to do better with the opportunity to wander about whenever she likes! She'll be coming up in about 2 weeks into her foaling stall to wait the arrival of baby! Mr. Stud Muffin is looking amazing as well and doing well in training. Makes me excited to see this baby!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Following!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys, she's progressing slowly along!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Day 323! She doesn't seem too uncomfortable this pregnancy but has gotten HUGE the last month or so! 19 days away from her "due date!"


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Subbing! Cannot wait to see this adorable foal! Any updates?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

333 today! Nothing major to report, her bag keeps going up and down. Salty, whitish, somewhat transparent super thin stuff in her bag. She's uncomfortable, but not near as uncomfortable as she was around the same time her last pregnancy! Getting closer, but not ready yet! Excuse the messy stall, I took a pic before mucking out! It's been a muddy, rainy mess out here!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

How is she doing? I'm (im)patiently waiting to see this foal! I have a feeling he/she will be absolutely stunning


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

subbing, i love Josie!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing well! 3 days from due date but she's taking her time getting ready, so may go late, like always, lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Still no baby! Looks like she'll wait another few days too! We are 346 days now....the wait continues....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

How am I not following this thread?? Glad I saw it in time...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

347 days today and we have a change! I'm of course, sicker than a dog and in no shape to be on foal watch! Her tests have filled and her bag looks extremely full. Has increased 50% overnight! I don't know if that's a sign that she's ready to go or if she's just getting a little closer, lol! What do y'all think?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Of course she's going to foal out now, your sick! Sorry to hear you're feeling bad, I hope you can make it to see the baby being born.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

You were right! We have a baby!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Details? Pictures?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Little buckskin filly! Born about 4:30am! I missed the birth, but got there probably 10-15 minutes later. She was soaking wet and hadn't attempted to stand yet! Was standing within 10 minutes of me being there and has nursed and pooped! She looked like a bay at first because she was so dark, but is definitely a little Bucky! I'm so proud of her and she is soooo sweet! Already loves having her butt scratched!! I need name ideas!! I like names that end in the -ie sound if y'all have some! More pics to come soon!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Aw! Congrats, you got your filly finally and a buckskin too! Maybe call her Mindy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

That's cute too!!! Outside pics at 10 hours old . She's got some neat countershading!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Any idea how to get admin to update the title?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Any idea how to get admin to update the title?


Report your thread and ask them to change the title.

Gosh, she's cute!! LOVE me a nice golden buckskin! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous filly! I love how she's sticking closer to mom while she figures out the world 

I'm terrible with name suggestions but like "people names" for animals. Maybe:
-Callie
-Cassie
-Jamie
-Jennie
-Florrie
-Ellie


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh wow what a cutie  I'm pretty sure its safe to say you got yourself a keeper


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys! She is just way too cute! I love her!!! She's just like her mama, smart and sassy!


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I also like Ellie!  Some more suggestions are : 

Charley
Marley
Mellie 
Candy
Brandy
Tansy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a little cutie! I'm terrible at naming But here goes:

Sadie 
Ami (pronounced Amy, but also French for friend)
Lacie
Macie


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

LB
Lacy

Gorgeous foal!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's so darn cute. not a person name but here goes my suggestion.
Smoochie


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roxy, Roxi, Roxie 
Foxy
Lady
Shady
Baby 
Pocy (Like Pock-ie, short for Pocket)
Sandy
Darcy
Marcie 
Marie
Mary
Queenie
Kacey/Casey
KC, DD (DeeDee)
Emmi 
Mimi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Laney
Winnie
Penny
Dannie
Dailey
Callie
Adelie
Avery/Averie/Aeverie
Taycie
Tawnie
Zurie
Valkyrie
Sheerie


----------



## Cat by the Sea (Jun 30, 2014)

What a cutie! I've been looking forward to seeing your baby, and she is just as pretty as can be.  You must be so happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Mindy is such a cute name! Kiki, Maxi, Maggie are others that come to mind [based off of human babies I know...haha].

Also, I changed the thread's title to reflect her here-ness


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, we've decided on Zoe! She's a cutie and such a character!! I'm glad to have her a part of our family! She is 28 days old today! These pics are a couple weeks old, I haven't had time to get new ones!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I think the name suits her.  She definitely is a chunky little cutie!

As a side note, what's the trick to getting the thread title changed to let people know baby has arrived?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

countryryder said:


> I think the name suits her.  She definitely is a chunky little cutie!
> 
> As a side note, what's the trick to getting the thread title changed to let people know baby has arrived?


For me, I report my own foaling thread (the first post that began the thread) and request the mods to edit the title to include baby arrival announcement :wink:


----------

